# Contracts - per push and/or season



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I have been searching the web for a sample contract. I am hoping that some one can maybe scan a copy and email it to me or post it here.

I have read the other discussions relating to contracts and there was some very good advice. But I realize the importance of correct wording and creating one from scratch does not appeal to me.

Thanks in advance.

Dave
[email protected]


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

MDLA has a nice one, that has been by an Attorney for your state too. Gotta be a member though.

SIMA has some samples too... gotta be a member there too.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks for the quick reply John. But I was really hoping to see an actual contract. 

It is hard to believe that on the whole Internet, I cannot find one sample contract. 

I guess there used to be one on the housedokter.com but that site looks like it is gone.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to the forum Dave.

What part of MI are you from?

To answer your question, I can only restate what John has said. The Sima site has some great contracts, and it is just one of the many benefits of joining. If you are into the snow removal business, no matter how big or small, I must recommend joining SIMA. You won't regret it. 

Dino's site as you mentioned had a sample of his, but maybe it is off line currently. He will probably respond to this post eventually.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Both SIMA and MDLA have actual contracts on line for you to read. It's the terms and conditions that most people seek.... if you're just looking for front side contract language - it's usually quite simple. Email me your fax number and I'll fax you a couple to look at. They are simple, direct and to the point. It's the terms & conditions part that has the meat.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks John but I have joined SIMA since my first post and did find a couple copies on the SIMA web site.

I have also been spending a fair amount of time in the forum here for answers to other questions I had, and found a lot of good information.

I had questions concerning the best time of year to drum up clients (residential mostly) and what form of advertisement or other methods work best. I found answers to every question and then some.

By the way, I went to your web site and was very impressed. I guess I never realized that snow removal is such a huge industry. Do you have much business in Michigan? 

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We've just begun doing business in Michigan. 
We'll be bidding out some work there mid to late July.
If the site you went to was the SMG site, sign up as a possibly sub and we'll see about getting some work to you.


----------

